# Building opencamlib completes, but python fails to import



## denverh (Sep 11, 2021)

Configuring and compiling complete without errors, but python reports the following:

```
>>> import ocl
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
ImportError: /media/src/python37/ocl/opencamlib/build/ocl.so: Undefined symbol "_ZTVN10__cxxabiv120__si_class_type_infoE"
>>>
```
The cmake command I'm using is:
`cmake -DPython3_EXECUTABLE=/usr/local/bin/python3.7 -DCMAKE_C_COMPILER=/usr/local/bin/gcc -DCMAKE_CXX_COMPILER=/usr/local/bin/gcc -DBUILD_PY_LIB=ON -DUSE_PY_3=ON -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release ../src -Wno-dev`

I'm doing this in a jail:

```
uname -a
FreeBSD freecad 12.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 GENERIC  amd64
```
At this point I'm not sure what else I can add that might be helpful.  Opencamlib adds some functionality to FreeCAD that I would like to use, so if anyone could give me some pointers on resolving this I would be most grateful.

Regards,

Denver


----------

